
Incredible free ebooks from NASA (kindle ready and more) - outwork
https://www.nasa.gov/connect/ebooks/index.html
======
sotu
Thanks for sharing! These resources - especially the explorer guide are
interesting. There's even astronaut profiles within the side if you dig around
in the nav.

